# Last night had the sweats with a racing heart



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

So I'm on 2 1/2 grains of nature thyroid, I just increased last week to 2 1/2. I have had a high heart rate in the evening and in bed laying down.

I went to bed last night with almost 100 bpm, and night sweats. I woke up to a heart rate of 65. I don't get it, it's driving me crazy!

I haven't had night sweats in months, could it be too much thyroid meds? Do I need to cut back, or is it my body trying to adjust to the new dose?

I know my tsh is on the low side now, but my free t4 didn't move on the last dose change, and my free t3 isn't at the top of the range yet.

Wish this wasn't so confusing, I am starting to lose hope!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't lose hope! Although not on Nature thyroid, I'm on Levothyroxine and Cytomel. When I first started my meds, I had similar issues, but they leveled out quickly. I'd give it a few days, and if you're still having the symptoms, it might be good to re-check your FT4 - those are side effects of T4.

Just be sure you watch your heart rate. My doc told me to go to the ER if it gets over 110.

HTH


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks spirit, 
My doctor hasn't really explained heart rate and thyroid meds, my blood pressure is beautiful...did your doctor tell you your heart rate would increase? If it does increase it, is it permanent?

Anyone else I would love to hear your opinions


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How active are you? It's good to at least walk every day a couple of times a day. Hubby and I do 30 minutes about 3 times a day spread out just to keep everything tuned up.

When taking dessicated thyroid, this becomes a very important issue.

Remember, FT3 is the active hormone and it needs to be consistently used up on a daily basis.

Just a thought pattern!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

My doctor didn't warn me about Levo, only Cytomel, which I haven't had a problem with. Not a permanent thing....Will probably subside as your body gets used to it. Also, not sure it was the Levo, I had issues before, as well. Just saying that those are side effects of it, if you are taking too much. My issues became fierce when I went up on Levo - scary. Probably just a coincidence, as they leveled out on their own, but I cut down on levo anyway, as I felt maybe it was exacerbating my troubles.

My BP is very low, as is my body temperature. They both, along with my heart rate, go up and down like a roller coaster.

Andros, I didn't know about the importance of being active (well, except for general health). Though not on NDT, I wonder about that and my synthetic mix. I have little tolerance for activity. My heart rate goes way up with barely any activity at all. I feel like a slug, but am scared to get my heart going.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally would lower dose to possibly alternate days until you can tolerate full prescribed dose or lab being on the same dose for 4 weeks minimum.


----------

